# GWT - RPC Problem



## jsg (12. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu im Forum und habe sofort eine Frage ???:L

Ich habe 3 GWT-Anwendungen X, Y und Z die als JavaScript im Browser laufen sollen. Jeder dieser Anwendungen teilen sich EINEN Anwendungskern, der auf dem Tomcat Server läuft. Ich möchte diesen Anwendungskern mit Hilfe von GWT-RPC ansprechen.

Wo muss ich was eintragen, damit es läuft (web.xml, X.gwt.xml, Y.gwt.xml, Z.gwt.xml, etc.)? 
In in GWT 1.4 konnte man die ServiceImpl-Adressen in "Projekt.gwt.xml" eintragen aber in GWT 2.0 muss man das nicht mehr tun und hiermit habe ich auch keine Ahnung mehr, wo muss ich was eintragen muss.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand hier helfen kann. 

Gruß
jsg


----------



## Noctarius (12. Jul 2010)

Die werden automatisch gemapped per web.xml


----------



## jsg (12. Jul 2010)

ich denke du hast mich nicht verstanden. Entschuldigung. Ich möchte wissen, wie ich von mehreren GWT-Clients auf einen Servlet(ServiceImpl) via RPC zugreifen kann bzw. was muss ich wo einstellen, damit es funktioniert. 

Zum Verständnis:
Die gesamte Anwendung besteht aus mehreren GWT-Modulen. Ich habe für jedes GWT-Modul in Eclipse ein GWT-Projekt angelegt. Nach dem Kompilieren sollen daraus mehrere unabhängige Anwendungen rauskommen.
Hinzu kommt noch ein Eclipse Projekt, der die gesamte Logik aller Anwendungen beinhaltet. Dieses Projekt implementiert alle Services, die von den GWT-Modulen genutzt werden.

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich jetzt verständlich ausgedrückt habe. 

Gruss
jsg


----------



## jsg (12. Jul 2010)

einer hatte das selbe Problem auf Englisch:
one servlet, many clients with gwt-rpc

Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht, wie ich das hinkriegen soll.

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2010)

Ich versteh das Problem nicht Oo

Ist für dich ein Client nicht ein zugreifender Browser? Davon können deine Webapp beliebig viele gleichzeitig nutzen. Oder willst du mehrere RPCs über ein Servlet abarbeiten?


----------



## jsg (13. Jul 2010)

Ist für dich ein Client nicht ein zugreifender Browser?
Doch das ist er.


Alle Servlets sollen auf dem Server laufen:
http://localhost:8080/Logik

Meine Webapps möchte ich über 
http://localhost:8080/Webapp1/Webapp1.html
http://localhost:8080/Webapp2/Webapp2.html
http://localhost:8080/Webapp3/Webapp3.html
aufrufen.

Diese Webapps sollen über RPC mit http://localhost:8080/Logik kommunizieren.

Wie kriege ich das hin, dass zum Beispiel Webapp1, Webapp2 und Webapp3 EINEN Service gemeinsam  via RPC nutzen können? Was solle ich in den einzelnen web.xml Dateien angeben?


Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt verständlich ist.


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2010)

Ich denke ohne eigenen Code auf Basis von JSNI wirst du da keine Möglichkeit haben. Soweit ich weiß, kann man Services nur innerhalb der selben Webapp abrufen. Aber mit einem Restlet / JSON Ansatz kommst du trotzdem zum Ziel.

Alternativ könntest du die Webapps auf Serverseite in einen Messagebus einhängen und dort die Daten austauschen.


----------

